# Could anyone port JaxoDraw?



## everypot (Jan 3, 2011)

http://jaxodraw.sourceforge.net/

"JaxoDraw is a Java program for drawing Feynman diagrams. It has a complete graphical user interface that allows to carry out all actions in a mouse click-and-drag fashion. the main feature of JaxoDraw is the possibility of generating LaTeX code."


----------



## mix_room (Jan 3, 2011)

If it is Java it should run fine. Have you tried? 

Why should someone do it for you if you can't be bothered to try on your self.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2011)

It runs.  My entire knowledge of Feynman diagrams consists of the fact that I've heard of them.  But the program runs, and I drew a springy thing... and, well, that's all.  All I did was follow this: http://jaxodraw.sourceforge.net/download/bin.html

Although Java app ports are a little weird, this would be a pretty good first port project, everypot.  See the Porter's Handbook, particularly the "Quick Porting" section.  (Is a port necessary?  No, but they're convenient for cleanly updating and deinstalling.)


----------



## everypot (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah. that's great. will try it right away. Thank you guys.


----------

